# 20amp 3 Phase to 50amp 3 Phase outlet



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Protect the wire, protect the equipment. I'm sure if you have to ask if a shortcut is ok, then it probably isn't. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Please hire an electrician. This is not optional. Judging by the nature of your question, it will be dangerous for you to work on this equipment and the wiring supplying it.

This thread is closed.


----------

